# High beam won't turn off



## Saji763 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 2010 Cruze. 2.0 VCDI AT. Recently the high beam wouldn't turn off. Even when the light switch was off. I was on a long drive and finally I pulled out the fuses 37 mad 38. That stopped it. But right now I don't have my high beams. I've looked in the forum but can't find any solution except that the BCM might be controlling it. Is the problem a relay? Possible to replace or does the whole fuse box needs to be replaced as some have suggested? My Cruze does not have DRLs. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Saji763 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2010 Cruze. 2.0 VCDI AT. Recently the high beam wouldn't turn off. Even when the light switch was off. I was on a long drive and finally I pulled out the fuses 37 mad 38. That stopped it. But right now I don't have my high beams. I've looked in the forum but can't find any solution except that the BCM might be controlling it. Is the problem a relay? Possible to replace or does the whole fuse box needs to be replaced as some have suggested? My Cruze does not have DRLs. Any help will be much appreciated.


I couldn't find a drawing for 2010, but, assuming the wiring is the same for a 2011, I would start with relay X50A in the underhood fuse box. If it is stuck closed, the high beams will stay on all the time.
CORRECTION: Relay KR48. Sorry about that.

Maybe that relay is bad, or maybe the wire controlling it (1969 BN/VT) has become shorted to ground. If that wire has become chafed and is touching metal anywhere along its path between the BCM and the relay, then the relay will stay closed leaving the high beams stuck on. So you may need to inspect the wiring harnesses looking for a damaged area.

(The attached drawing is all I have. I assume it applies to your 2010 Cruze. 2.0 VCDI AT.)

HTH.
Doug



.


----------



## Saji763 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks a lot Doug. Will check this and update.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Saji763 said:


> Thanks a lot Doug. Will check this and update.


I made a mistake I need to correct. The relay is KR48. 

X50A is the designation for the fuse box, not the relay. Sorry about that.

Doug

.


----------



## Saji763 (Oct 26, 2020)

Ok cool.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Saji763 (Oct 26, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> I made a mistake I need to correct. The relay is KR48.
> 
> X50A is the designation for the fuse box, not the relay. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Hi Doug,
Tried looking for the relay like you mentioned but my electricals seems a little different from your chart. Or maybe I'm not reading them right. Attaching a pic of the fusebox and it's description. Strangely it doesn't mention a headlight relay.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Saji763 said:


> Hi Doug,
> Tried looking for the relay like you mentioned but my electricals seems a little different from your chart. Or maybe I'm not reading them right. Attaching a pic of the fusebox and it's description. Strangely it doesn't mention a headlight relay.


Sorry for the delay. I've been moving (from Plano, TX to Lexington, KY).

I looked for more documentation on KR48, but struck out. That said, I think you have the same fusebox as we do here in the US. Comparing your photo with the drawing (for 2011), the layouts appear to be the same. 

In the fuse box (X50A), as I recall, there is a second layer underneath, and that's probably where KR48 is (since it doesn't appear on top). I think the top layer can be lifted up and moved out of the way to access the 2nd layer. As I recall, besides the obvious screws, there may be some plastic snaps holding it in.

Furthermore, KR48 may be soldered in place rather than socketed. But if you can get your finger on it, you should be able to feel it clicking when the lights are switched from low beam to high and back. 

Also, perhaps you can probe the connector at X2-58, to see what it does when the lights are switched.

HTH.
Doug











.


----------



## Saji763 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey Doug, many thanks for taking out time esp during your moving. That can be really busy I'm sure! I checked the fuse box. There are three bolts on top which if removed I suspect will show the lower layer. Never thought there would be more than what was showing on too! Unfortunately I'm on the road and will be back home tonight. Don't have tools to do this now but will try this tomorrow and check. Once again many thanks for all your effort.
Saji


----------



## meljohnsony2k (Mar 16, 2016)

Saji763 said:


> Hey Doug, many thanks for taking out time esp during your moving. That can be really busy I'm sure! I checked the fuse box. There are three bolts on top which if removed I suspect will show the lower layer. Never thought there would be more than what was showing on too! Unfortunately I'm on the road and will be back home tonight. Don't have tools to do this now but will try this tomorrow and check. Once again many thanks for all your effort.
> Saji


Hey Saji,
So glad I found your post looking for the high beam fuse numbers again to pull em. Im also a 2012 Cruze VCDI 2.0 owner, from Cochin,KL. My history with the high beam issue goes 2+ years back now. Started as an intermittent and occasional issue where the high beam would remain stuck on even after parking. It wouldn't turn off even if the car is off or even time out like the other electronics do. This started becoming an issue and hence I got it checked. My mechanic said that my aftermarket headlight had a faulty relay which me being naive believed and changed back to stock . The issue fixes itself weirdly and returns a few months later.
Now my doubts have come about that my lights were not faulty and the issue was in the electronics and went ahead to DIY my aftermarket headlights as they change the look of the front end. I also switched to the 'pull the fuse' method to avoid any issues and used it as a switch. The fuses seem to have no faults and the next diagnosis comes to be the relay or the dipper stalk behind the steering. Did not commit to fixing this issue as no one could find out whats wrong and was painfully time-consuming.
Now on another diagnostic journey, I see that the KR48 relay is a non-socketed, soldered relay and will require replacing of the whole fuse box. I am wondering if this is a common issue on Indian Cruze VCDIs. Also wondering if you got a fix for this issue. Any help would be appreciated since I am driving without highbeams for a good 2 years now. Hoping you found a fix and can help me out here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

meljohnsony2k said:


> Hey Saji,
> So glad I found your post looking for the high beam fuse numbers again to pull em. Im also a 2012 Cruze VCDI 2.0 owner, from Cochin,KL. My history with the high beam issue goes 2+ years back now. Started as an intermittent and occasional issue where the high beam would remain stuck on even after parking. It wouldn't turn off even if the car is off or even time out like the other electronics do. This started becoming an issue and hence I got it checked. My mechanic said that my aftermarket headlight had a faulty relay which me being naive believed and changed back to stock . The issue fixes itself weirdly and returns a few months later.
> Now my doubts have come about that my lights were not faulty and the issue was in the electronics and went ahead to DIY my aftermarket headlights as they change the look of the front end. I also switched to the 'pull the fuse' method to avoid any issues and used it as a switch. The fuses seem to have no faults and the next diagnosis comes to be the relay or the dipper stalk behind the steering. Did not commit to fixing this issue as no one could find out whats wrong and was painfully time-consuming.
> Now on another diagnostic journey, I see that the KR48 relay is a non-socketed, soldered relay and will require replacing of the whole fuse box. I am wondering if this is a common issue on Indian Cruze VCDIs. Also wondering if you got a fix for this issue. Any help would be appreciated since I am driving without highbeams for a good 2 years now. Hoping you found a fix and can help me out here.


OP has not been online here since Nov of 2020 so it may be a long wait. Can you verify which fuse box picture and chart is for your vehicle? I have increased the size of the OP's pictures for ease of viewing.


----------

